# Multiple cameras coming to the new Cinema EOS R lineup. Along with a new XC series camera. [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 7, 2020)

> I have been told that the new RF mount Cinema EOS cameras will be part of a new lined called Cinema EOS R.
> It looks like the rumor from a few days ago are specifications from various cameras if the specifications below are true.
> Please keep in mind these are base specifications and don’t paint the whole picture of each camera.
> *Canon Cinema EOS C50 *(Name not confirmed)
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 7, 2020)

The freaking DUAL GAIN sensor with all that and an RF MOUNT for $6k ?!?!?!?! DEAR LORD!!


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 7, 2020)

And 2k DCI 180???? Yes Please


----------



## marathonman (Aug 7, 2020)

PureClassA said:


> The freaking DUAL GAIN sensor with all that and an RF MOUNT for $6k ?!?!?!?! DEAR LORD!!


Take my money. NOW!


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Aug 7, 2020)

Hmm R200 seems somewhat uninspired...no IBIS? Only 4:2:0 8 bit? A year and a half ago this would've been amazing, but we can get a used C200 (with raw) or an R5 (w/ internal 10 bit) for close to the same price... The dual LP-E6 is interesting, hopefully that’ll make them hot swapable at least. Hoping a C100 style articulating screen and removal grip are still incorporated.

I’d like a C/R100 with Ibis and 10 bit for $4500


----------



## DBounce (Aug 7, 2020)

That R300 has my interest.


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 7, 2020)

DBounce said:


> That R300 has my interest.


At $6299 it just got EVERYONES interest


----------



## wanderer23 (Aug 7, 2020)

I've completely lost interest in the ~3500 one now. But the R300!!! that dual gain sensor is truly special.

all that said though, komodo now appears really cheap....


----------



## cpreston (Aug 7, 2020)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> Hmm R200 seems somewhat uninspired...no IBIS? Only 4:2:0 8 bit? A year and a half ago this would've been amazing, but we can get a used C200 (with raw) or an R5 (w/ internal 10 bit) for close to the same price... The dual LP-E6 is interesting, hopefully that’ll make them hot swapable at least. Hoping a C100 style articulating screen and removal grip are still incorporated.
> 
> I’d like a C/R100 with Ibis and 10 bit for $4500



I think this camera is the C100 replacement. It doesn't have much in common with the C200 based on specs. You're right that the C100 replacement should have a IBIS, though.


----------



## bbasiaga (Aug 7, 2020)

Not a video guy, but seen a lot of videos on the R5 lately.....is the lack of IBIS in these cameras a result of the weird artifacts it creates when panning in video? From what the reviewers were showing it can change the framing ever so slightly as it bumps the sensor around, and can be noticeable in some types of shots.


----------



## landon (Aug 7, 2020)

But god only give me 2 kidneys!


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 7, 2020)

Sounds like Canon ditched CF Express cards Out of Cinema EOS R. I wonder why


----------



## NorskHest (Aug 7, 2020)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> Hmm R200 seems somewhat uninspired...no IBIS? Only 4:2:0 8 bit? A year and a half ago this would've been amazing, but we can get a used C200 (with raw) or an R5 (w/ internal 10 bit) for close to the same price... The dual LP-E6 is interesting, hopefully that’ll make them hot swapable at least. Hoping a C100 style articulating screen and removal grip are still incorporated.
> 
> I’d like a C/R100 with Ibis and 10 bit for $4500


I hope Canon never puts Ibis in a cinema camera. It is just not professional looking with all wobbles that’s what gimbals are for. The codecs will probably be H.265 so most of the footage will be terrible to edit. The specs for all these cameras are great but again using RF glass for cinema is not a wise thing to do. But the RF to EF with the variable ND that is a wonderful set up on a small little body like this. The RF mount I believe will make EF glass even more valuable because of the adaptability.


----------



## SpaceGhost (Aug 7, 2020)

I just want the R5 with a bigger heat sink, proper dual card support, and xlr support. I'm open to form factors. I don't see why this would practically double the price but I'd accept that (especially if the 1DX line offers that). 

However, based on this rumor... why would they then offer only S35 for double the R5 price (with no IBIS too)? I'm still hoping the RF mount on the cinema cameras would be better at these prices.


----------



## -pekr- (Aug 7, 2020)

Well, apparently I am not understanding the video,as those cameras, apart from R300, seemkind of underspecced. Why the heck no IBIS? Shouldn't it become natural part of most high end releases nowadays? 8 bit, no raw, for such a money?


----------



## NorskHest (Aug 7, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> Sounds like Canon ditched CF Express cards Out of Cinema EOS R. I wonder why


This will have something to do with the cripple hammer effect. Them doing SD cards with H.265 files at IPB compression (most likely) is a way of protecting their ef cinema line


----------



## MaxDiesel (Aug 7, 2020)

bbasiaga said:


> Not a video guy, but seen a lot of videos on the R5 lately.....is the lack of IBIS in these cameras a result of the weird artifacts it creates when panning in video? From what the reviewers were showing it can change the framing ever so slightly as it bumps the sensor around, and can be noticeable in some types of shots.


Exactly and thats why we will most likely never see IBIS in a Cinema Camera tho I see it coming to the XC Line due to its fixed lens and smaller sensor they will be able to optimise the IBIS to function properly with an IS in the pense. I’m hoping for the perfect grab and go B-C Cam.


----------



## wanderer23 (Aug 7, 2020)

Why do i feel like sony will drop an amazing FX6 after these canons get announced? Dragging my feet now.


----------



## lightingb (Aug 7, 2020)

This means that you are not going to see huge movements by Canon in terms of R5 video updates. These cameras are the video solution. But odd that Canon decided to take a video based marketing approach to the R5.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 7, 2020)

NorskHest said:


> This will have something to do with the cripple hammer effect. Them doing SD cards with H.265 files at IPB compression (most likely) is a way of protecting their ef cinema line


in my opinion, CFE cards runs way too hot as we found out recently and throttle themselves down when reached a certain temperature. so SD card is naturaly a cooler option . they may consider using a lower bandwidth codec to fit in...


----------



## NorskHest (Aug 7, 2020)

bbasiaga said:


> Not a video guy, but seen a lot of videos on the R5 lately.....is the lack of IBIS in these cameras a result of the weird artifacts it creates when panning in video? From what the reviewers were showing it can change the framing ever so slightly as it bumps the sensor around, and can be noticeable in some types of shots.


That is precisely why putting in body image stabilization should not ever be put into a cinema camera


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Aug 7, 2020)

NorskHest said:


> I hope Canon never puts Ibis in a cinema camera. It is just not professional looking with all wobbles that’s what gimbals are for. The codecs will probably be H.265 so most of the footage will be terrible to edit. The specs for all these cameras are great but again using RF glass for cinema is not a wise thing to do. But the RF to EF with the variable ND that is a wonderful set up on a small little body like this. The RF mount I believe will make EF glass even more valuable because of the adaptability.



1. You can turn IBIS off if you can't learn how to use it within its limitations (i.e. avoid wobble) 2. Most people looking at the cinema line have workstations that can handle H.265, 3. No need for a variable ND adapter on cameras that have built in NDs....focal reducer adapters are the bigger appeal.


----------



## lightingb (Aug 7, 2020)

NorskHest said:


> This will have something to do with the cripple hammer effect. Them doing SD cards with H.265 files at IPB compression (most likely) is a way of protecting their ef cinema line


This might be the case. But I also wonder if the new CFexpress A card could be used and it was mistaken for SD? Sony just barely announced it so its possible. But it definitely doesn't have the CFE speeds. Just a thought


----------



## cornieleous (Aug 7, 2020)

bbasiaga said:


> Not a video guy, but seen a lot of videos on the R5 lately.....is the lack of IBIS in these cameras a result of the weird artifacts it creates when panning in video? From what the reviewers were showing it can change the framing ever so slightly as it bumps the sensor around, and can be noticeable in some types of shots.


As long as you can turn it off, I don't see why they would not include it except for heat and power consumption. Most of the videos whining about wobble use ridiculous wide lenses and movements, and the GH5 and all other strong IBIS systems do the same. IBIS definitely has its place for scenarios when a gimbal is impractical, and if used properly, the corners won't wobble or can even be cropped out.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Aug 7, 2020)

Regarding the XC20, I really hope they improve the integrated lens. The 24-240 on the XC10/15 isn't very good, especially on the wide end.


----------



## WhatDoesMStandsFor (Aug 7, 2020)

SpaceGhost said:


> However, based on this rumor... why would they then offer only S35 for double the R5 price (with no IBIS too)? I'm still hoping the RF mount on the cinema cameras would be better at these prices.


If true, the S35 DGO sensor of the C300 Mk III blows completely out of the water any full frame sensor of Canon.


----------



## WhatDoesMStandsFor (Aug 7, 2020)

NorskHest said:


> This will have something to do with the cripple hammer effect. Them doing SD cards with H.265 files at IPB compression (most likely) is a way of protecting their ef cinema line


SD cards UHS-II are capable to write 4K30 H.264 depending on the compression rate. This could also be Canon way of saying that they'll also be implementing CFexpress type A in the future.


----------



## WhatDoesMStandsFor (Aug 7, 2020)

-pekr- said:


> Well, apparently I am not understanding the video,as those cameras, apart from R300, seemkind of underspecced. Why the heck no IBIS? Shouldn't it become natural part of most high end releases nowadays? 8 bit, no raw, for such a money?


IBIS is problematic in a lot of scenarios. That's why they've implemented the digital IS on the C500 Mk II and C300 Mk III. I think these cameras will also have some form of that technology.


----------



## WhatDoesMStandsFor (Aug 7, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> in my opinion, CFE cards runs way too hot as we found out recently and throttle themselves down when reached a certain temperature.


Yes, it does, but it's not a problem for the C500 Mk II / C300 Mk III / 1Dx Mk III(all of which have 2 CFexpress type B slots, btw). These cameras will be bigger enough to handle CFexpress as well.


----------



## WhatDoesMStandsFor (Aug 7, 2020)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> 1. You can turn IBIS off if you can't learn how to use it within its limitations (i.e. avoid wobble)


Even with IBIS turned off you may have jittering and other problems. That's one of the reasons why most cinema lenses also don't have IS.

Anything that makes sensors or optics move could be problematic on set.


----------



## Twinix (Aug 7, 2020)

I dont want IBIS in a cinema camera - I dont want the wobble, the weight plus IS in lens removes small shake. The FX9 has a gyro info which seems to work nice.
I want full size XLR. No matter what model it is I want BPA-batteries. I want a good body/grip to comfortably hold/operate.
I also want 10bit 4k 60p of course.


----------



## Twinix (Aug 7, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> I don't see anything about stills. Shouldn't these cameras also be class leading stills cameras?
> 
> I mean, we expect a stills camera to produce class leading video so it only makes sense.


Until now, this has been a serious thread. Please.


----------



## spomeniks (Aug 7, 2020)

bbasiaga said:


> Not a video guy, but seen a lot of videos on the R5 lately.....is the lack of IBIS in these cameras a result of the weird artifacts it creates when panning in video? From what the reviewers were showing it can change the framing ever so slightly as it bumps the sensor around, and can be noticeable in some types of shots.


Having IBIS is "nice" in a camera, but as for cinema-class camera use cases, this thread surprisingly has some great insight/theories: https://www.dpreview.com/forums/thread/4367600

I remember a lot of discussion about it when the GH5S released, where some were unhappy about the decision to remove IBIS, whereas many reviewers who do a lot of video work were fine or happy with the decision because they're not going to use it anyway


----------



## marathonman (Aug 7, 2020)

NorskHest said:


> That is precisely why putting in body image stabilization should not ever be put into a cinema camera


There seems to be a setting in my R5 to turn IBIS off.


----------



## Twinix (Aug 7, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> It was a joke in light of the desecration of any number of 'serious R5 threads' over the past few days.
> 
> It was a joke. Cripes.
> 
> Carry on.


I know. I also know all your posts about the video sides in the R5 and R6. The thing is, I prefer to have a serious thread, from what I can tell your only goal is to make a joke.
Carry on.


----------



## Thrashard (Aug 7, 2020)

These damn Corporations, this is pathetic. This is what Canon should have released long time ago. I don't want all these features on an EOS camera. 

It's really disturbing, spending over $20,000 ; that's more money than average car on the road and I get junk video features I could care less about.


----------



## jvillain (Aug 7, 2020)

I would rather have IAF than IBIS in a run and gun cinema camera. On sticks who cares abot IBIS? The issues with wobble in IBIS are only in very specific cercumstances. You need to be on a very wide lens and it needs to be the kind that doesn't distort objects I forget the term. Spherical lenses and longer lenses will not distort under IBIS.

I pulled the trigger on a BMPCC 6K a week ago and right after started seeing rumours about these and started to have second thoughts. Now that I see the actual spec list I am glad I didn't wait.


----------



## john1970 (Aug 7, 2020)

The R300 has my interests, but I don't understand the following bullet:

No RAW capability internally at launch
Why can it not have RAW capability internally at launch?


----------



## mppix (Aug 7, 2020)

WhatDoesMStandsFor said:


> Even with IBIS turned off you may have jittering and other problems. That's one of the reasons why most cinema lenses also don't have IS.
> Anything that makes sensors or optics move could be problematic on set.



Probably not: Cinema lenses don't have IS (or AF) because these lenses are used in very specific conditions, where IS is not needed and lens designs are already complex and expensive enough. Cinema lenses have a lot of moving lens groups, for focusing, zooming (if zoom-lens), and moving groups to counter focus/zoom breathing.

For IBIS (as well as for AF), the argument can again be made that it is not needed for cinematographic shooting. Some others can strongly benefit from it: vloggers, documentary, run&gun, etc.
The wobbling can probably be minimized by tuning the IBIS, i.e. tune it down if you mount a <24mm rectilinear lens; shouldn't be noticable on a gimbal and there should be an option to turn it off. I don't see a strong technical benefit for not having IBIS, while having it makes a camera more general purpose driving costs down.

Just my 2c.


----------



## padam (Aug 7, 2020)

john1970 said:


> The R300 has my interests, but I don't understand the following bullet:
> 
> No RAW capability internally at launch
> Why can it not have RAW capability internally at launch?


There are several possibilities: maybe it is a new RAW codec that is still under development.

Or, because it very much looks like a cut-price C300 Mark III, it is a paid firmware upgrade, like with some Sony and Panasonic cameras where if you don't use this feature, you don't have to pay for it.

It is quite funny how people said the C500 Mark II undervalued the C700, and then they said the same again about C300 Mark III versus the C500 Mark II

Unless there is a big catch somewhere, this camera may do the same yet again, with a much more flexible mount and the option of a Speed Booster for EF-mount lenses.


----------



## WhatDoesMStandsFor (Aug 7, 2020)

john1970 said:


> The R300 has my interests, but I don't understand the following bullet:
> 
> No RAW capability internally at launch
> Why can it not have RAW capability internally at launch?


I'm thinking in the same way the 5D Mk IV didn't had Canon Log at launch. They may offer as a future paid firmware upgrade?


----------



## criscokkat (Aug 7, 2020)

WhatDoesMStandsFor said:


> I'm thinking in the same way the 5D Mk IV didn't had Canon Log at launch. They may offer as a future paid firmware upgrade?


They might also be looking at heat and throughput to the cards. The real question is how many people actually use RAW without using an external recorder? That number might be lower than you think.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 7, 2020)

Interesting, the modes that they can manage to put on an SD Card!!!

This is *slightly* off topic here, but the only thing I would like to do on my R5 that I cannot do without a CFexpress card is the high frame rate stuff. (The other stuff I might play with a bit but I can _borrow _someone's card for that.) Looks like it's at least possible in 1080p, even as high as 180 fps. But even 1080/120p is missing from the R5.

Anyhow, from what you all are saying, this is excellent and exciting news!!


----------



## john1970 (Aug 7, 2020)

padam said:


> There are several possibilities: maybe it is a new RAW codec that is still under development.
> 
> Or, because it very much looks like a cut-price C300 Mark III, it is a paid firmware upgrade, like with some Sony and Panasonic cameras where if you don't use this feature, you don't have to pay for it.
> 
> ...


 All are very possible scenarios. I guess we will know in another month or so.


----------



## Joel C (Aug 7, 2020)

No interchangeable lens mount on the XC20?! Well, that's right out then...


----------



## StevenA (Aug 7, 2020)

Canon making an OG move in 2020. Apparently Sony pissed them off and the gloves are coming off at all competitive levels?


----------



## padam (Aug 7, 2020)

Joel C said:


> No interchangeable lens mount on the XC20?! Well, that's right out then...


Why would you want that on a 1-inch sensor anyway - instead of having that constant aperture lens designed for video at the smallest possible size and weight.
With that lens and some other improvements, it's probably a pretty solid upgrade on the XC15.


----------



## jam05 (Aug 8, 2020)

-pekr- said:


> Well, apparently I am not understanding the video,as those cameras, apart from R300, seemkind of underspecced. Why the heck no IBIS? Shouldn't it become natural part of most high end releases nowadays? 8 bit, no raw, for such a money?


From what I understand most cinematographers prefer not to have IBIS on their Cine cameras.


----------



## jam05 (Aug 8, 2020)

I would order the R300. It would be a nice complement to my R5.


----------



## Deleted member 384473 (Aug 8, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Alrighty, Canon. Where's the R500?? Thats what I want


----------



## Deleted member 384473 (Aug 8, 2020)

NorskHest said:


> I hope Canon never puts Ibis in a cinema camera. It is just not professional looking with all wobbles that’s what gimbals are for. The codecs will probably be H.265 so most of the footage will be terrible to edit. The specs for all these cameras are great but again using RF glass for cinema is not a wise thing to do. But the RF to EF with the variable ND that is a wonderful set up on a small little body like this. The RF mount I believe will make EF glass even more valuable because of the adaptability.


I imagine some directors shooting run and gun documentaries would find it useful - but given the new modular design, gimbal work should be more convenient & a safer option. There is also the electronic 5-axis image stabilizer that can help if you learn how to use it. The IBIS wobble we've seen on the mirror-less R5 on wide lenses renders shots unusable in most cases except Youtube vlogs IMO. However at longer focal lengths, it looks good. The IBIS in the R5 is crucial for photography. I've seen shots hand held that would've needed a tripod or a surgeons hand really taking advantage of the IBIS. Big win for stills shooters. 

At first, I didn't understand why we hadn't heard or seen a road map for RF cine glass , but with the announcement of the new EF to RF adapter for these cine cams, it all made sense. Though, it would be interesting to see what Canon can do with the extra flange distance on a Cine lens.


----------



## wanderer23 (Aug 8, 2020)

Can't stop thinking about it. The R200 price is just a rip-off, and the R300 is a monster steal.


----------



## landon (Aug 8, 2020)

RF A cam + B cam: 
R200 ($3,500) + R6 ($2,500) = $6,000 Budget combo 
R300 ($6,300) + R5 ($3,900) = $10,200 Premium combo

R6/R200 with 4K120p(gimp)?
R5 with 1080-120p and 240p(gimp)?


----------



## padam (Aug 8, 2020)

JIM JIM said:


> Alrighty, Canon. Where's the R500?? Thats what I want


First, they sell plenty of Speed Boosters for their S35mm models, that is their Cinema EOS R Masterplan™


----------



## BroderLund (Aug 8, 2020)

These look excellent! Hope the rumors of R5/R6 getting clog2/3 is true. That would make grading between them so much easier and make R5/R6 possible b-cameras/gimble camera.


----------



## landon (Aug 8, 2020)

BroderLund said:


> These look excellent! Hope the rumors of R5/R6 getting clog2/3 is true. That would make grading between them so much easier and make R5/R6 possible b-cameras/gimble camera.


R5/R6: Hope unlimited recording in Hd24p and basic 4K24p would be good for interview and documentary, for light setup.


----------



## Deleted member 384473 (Aug 8, 2020)

padam said:


> First, they sell plenty of Speed Boosters for their S35mm models, that is their Cinema EOS R Masterplan™


Oh that’s crazy! Does the Speed Booster change the resolution of the sensor to 6K?


----------



## filmmakerken (Aug 8, 2020)

I still don't seethe point of Cinema & Video cameras with the RF mount while Canon has no RF lenses that are truly good video lenses nor are they licensing the RF mount to third party lens makers (at least that's what thee Zeiss rep told me about 8 months ago).


----------



## MaxDiesel (Aug 8, 2020)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> Regarding the XC20, I really hope they improve the integrated lens. The 24-240 on the XC10/15 isn't very good, especially on the wide end.


Looks to be a constant 2.8 which for me is a huge win!


----------



## Twinix (Aug 8, 2020)

MaxDiesel said:


> Looks to be a constant 2.8 which for me is a huge win!


No way it will be that. F4 at best, I think. But it will probably be a variable aperture lens, the XA50 for example goes from F/2.8 to F/4.5. But that one is 15x optically, but still has a 1-inch sensor.


----------



## padam (Aug 8, 2020)

Twinix said:


> No way it will be that. F4 at best, I think. But it will probably be a variable aperture lens, the XA50 for example goes from F/2.8 to F/4.5. But that one is 15x optically, but still has a 1-inch sensor.


There is no reason why it can't be that, just like RX10 or RX10M2 with their 24-200mm equiv. f/2.8 lenses, with the newer technology and slightly reduced sensor circle (16:9 ratio full width instead of full width 3:2, maybe multi-aspect) they might be able to push it to 240mm. Of course they will raise the price, too.


----------



## usern4cr (Aug 8, 2020)

I understand why a production company would prefer a video camera without IBIS so it could stay cooler and it's on a quality gimbal anyway. 

But, there will be a lot of wealthy enough average-people who buy into a range of video cameras that want IBIS since they want to walk around with it. A good quiet fan can keep everything cool enough for a quality video camera. Then you can enjoy your gimbal or walk around at your leisure. And when it's cool you have the option to disable the IBIS if you want to.

I think it's great if Canon can focus on a wide $ range of video-intended units (with some stills ability), while also coming out with great stills cameras (with some video ability). That's your separation - and how you compete with Sony head on!


----------



## sanj (Aug 8, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> I understand why a production company would prefer a video camera without IBIS so it could stay cooler and it's on a quality gimbal anyway.
> 
> But, there will be a lot of wealthy enough average-people who buy into a range of video cameras that want IBIS since they want to walk around with it. A good quiet fan can keep everything cool enough for a quality video camera. Then you can enjoy your gimbal or walk around at your leisure. And when it's cool you have the option to disable the IBIS if you want to.
> 
> I think it's great if Canon can focus on a wide $ range of video-intended units (with some stills ability), while also coming out with great stills cameras (with some video ability). That's your separation - and how you compete with Sony head on!


I do not think so.


----------



## sanj (Aug 8, 2020)

Canon got almost there with R5. These products are almost there.


----------



## KenLLL (Aug 9, 2020)

The R200 has my attention. Give me 10 bit 4k60 over hdmi and I'll buy it day 1. Plus, rf to ef speedbooster will make it a very powerful tool.


----------



## David - Sydney (Aug 9, 2020)

lightingb said:


> This might be the case. But I also wonder if the new CFexpress A card could be used and it was mistaken for SD? Sony just barely announced it so its possible. But it definitely doesn't have the CFE speeds. Just a thought


CFe A cards are seriously expensive compared to type B cards! Sony making some extra money from these new cards


----------



## David - Sydney (Aug 9, 2020)

WhatDoesMStandsFor said:


> I'm thinking in the same way the 5D Mk IV didn't had Canon Log at launch. They may offer as a future paid firmware upgrade?


Canon then bundled in Clog for newer cameras and upped the price by $100. An interesting option though... introduce a lower cost camera and see the reaction if people want to spend the extra for an upgrade.


----------



## movement video (Aug 9, 2020)

bbasiaga said:


> Not a video guy, but seen a lot of videos on the R5 lately.....is the lack of IBIS in these cameras a result of the weird artifacts it creates when panning in video? From what the reviewers were showing it can change the framing ever so slightly as it bumps the sensor around, and can be noticeable in some types of shots.


Not an expert, but it seems that internal ND filters make difficult IBIS.


----------



## mariosk1gr (Aug 9, 2020)

Expect in the next 2 years Cinema RF lenses lineup from Canon. Probably same glass as the stills lenses. When Canon will finish the standard primes stills lenses then it will be the time I think.


----------



## andrewtowecreative (Aug 9, 2020)

This doesn't even say 5% of the full picture. But if I'm going to base this off of the current EOS EF line, that R300 should be equal to C300 mark iii or 25% better. That's also a quarter of the equation... I need rumors about RF glass, accessories and third party partners for day one support.


----------



## NorskHest (Aug 9, 2020)

KenLLL said:


> The R200 has my attention. Give me 10 bit 4k60 over hdmi and I'll buy it day 1. Plus, rf to ef speedbooster will make it a very powerful tool.


It is not a speedbooster, it is an adapter


----------



## sanj (Aug 9, 2020)

The specs are close, but not there yet. No RAW? 4:2:0? Nope.


----------



## padam (Aug 9, 2020)

NorskHest said:


> It is not a speedbooster, it is an adapter


It was previously written as EF to RF focal length reducer, so it is the same thing, whatever it's called.
When you have space between the RF and EF and a smaller sensor, why wouldn't you utilise it, they are widely used on the crop sensor E-mount camcorders as well.


----------



## jam05 (Aug 10, 2020)

What about DPAF in the R300?


----------



## Twinix (Aug 10, 2020)

jam05 said:


> What about DPAF in the R300?


In form of if it is DPAF II?


----------



## MaxDiesel (Aug 10, 2020)

padam said:


> It was previously written as EF to RF focal length reducer, so it is the same thing, whatever it's called.
> When you have space between the RF and EF and a smaller sensor, why wouldn't you utilise it, they are widely used on the crop sensor E-mount camcorders as well.



Metabones has an EF-RF Speedbooster / Focal reducer. Its purchasable right now so I wouldn’t be surprised if Canon came out with their own and it may have better optics.


----------



## miformby (Aug 10, 2020)

KenLLL said:


> The R200 has my attention. Give me 10 bit 4k60 over hdmi and I'll buy it day 1. Plus, rf to ef speedbooster will make it a very powerful tool.


RF to EF speedbooster is very interesting. Are there any EF autofocus lenses that don't breathe?


----------



## WhatDoesMStandsFor (Aug 15, 2020)

criscokkat said:


> They might also be looking at heat and throughput to the cards. The real question is how many people actually use RAW without using an external recorder? That number might be lower than you think.


Every RED user, a whole lot of Blackmagic users, also the whole lotta of ARRI users that asked for ARRI to have ARRIRAW from day 1 into the LF/Mini LF. External RAW is not ideal - it used to be the only way, but things changed. If you had any experience with the original C500 and the Odyssey 7Q you'd see what I'm saying about reliability.


----------



## HarryFilm (Aug 15, 2020)

Please! oh pretty please CANON, do put in a decent passive AND/OR active cooling system into ALL your new cinema and stills cameras! AND please introduce an f/4-f/5.6 135mm to 650mm zoom lens with PREMIUM QUALITY glass for all APS-C, Full Frame and Medium Format R5, R6,R7 and R1dx/R1mf stills camera and your upcoming Cinema EOS RF-mount/PL-mount video cameras!

I have a PROPOSED HEAT SINK DESIGN which MAY work for you!

It costs about $120 US to add to a camera, but YOU (i.e. Canon!) should be able to bring that costs down to less than $60 US per camera. We end-users would be MORE THAN HAPPY to pay that $60 US if we can shoot lots of stills and videos at DCI 4K 120 fps and DCI 8k 30 fps and/or 60 fps UNHINDERED by heat problems for a full 12 hour production day, which is the NORM these days for commercials, studio work and even weddings!

See below attached image for proposed heat sink design!

Down below is an attached JEPG image that details an OPEN SOURCE hardware design under GPL-3 licence terms that is for a general purpose heat sink applicable to still cameras, video cameras, smartphones, tablets, standalone computers, embedded devices and peripherals with ALL them being of any form factor and design!

You can use multiple thermal conductor and/or thermal insulator materials which SHOULD BE MATCHED to the thermal radiation rates of the components, the heat transfer pipe/plate pathways and the desired amount of thermal storage capacity for the camera runtime required.

Again .... THIS IS AN OPEN SOURCE GPL-3 hardware design created by me on August 13, 2020 and is free for use under open source GL-3 licence terms!

OF COURSE YOU MUST DO YOUR OWN THERMAL ANALYSIS, SIMULATION AND TESTING before you make your products using this or any derived design available for sale or use as this design is a mere unfinished testing and design prototype and has NO WARRANTY and NO expressed or implied fitness-for-use made by me HarryFilm! This means Use and/or Modify it at your Own Risk and Own liability! I ain't responsible in any form or manner for what happens!

MODEL IT AND TEST IT ON A COMPUTER BEFORE YA USE IS MY WARNING TO YA !!!!

V


----------



## usern4cr (Aug 15, 2020)

HarryFilm said:


> Please! oh pretty please CANON, do put in a decent passive AND/OR active cooling system into ALL your new cinema and stills cameras! AND please introduce an f/4-f/5.6 135mm to 650mm zoom lens with PREMIUM QUALITY glass for all APS-C, Full Frame and Medium Format R5, R6,R7 and R1dx/R1mf stills camera and your upcoming Cinema EOS RF-mount/PL-mount video cameras!
> 
> I have a PROPOSED HEAT SINK DESIGN which MAY work for you!
> 
> ...


As I looked at this design in detail, I thought only "Harry-whatever" could have come up with something like this! Then I wondered who did post it, and shazam! - there he was! You never know whether his posts are real and brilliant, or so ridiculous that you feel embarrassed over taking them seriously. I prefer to take them as entertainment - well done, Harry!


----------



## Th0msky (Aug 15, 2020)

How can a hybrid camera for less money have better codec options than a dedicated video camera that probably is going to cost more? that makes no sense... (r200)


----------



## HarryFilm (Aug 17, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> As I looked at this design in detail, I thought only "Harry-whatever" could have come up with something like this! Then I wondered who did post it, and shazam! - there he was! You never know whether his posts are real and brilliant, or so ridiculous that you feel embarrassed over taking them seriously. I prefer to take them as entertainment - well done, Harry!



===

I put it out there for giggles mostly until my actual degree-carrying colleague reviewed it and made it known to me after noting another poster who said LI-900 would be an insulator of the copper heat transfer plates and pipes and would stay hot. It seems if you use FIBROUS silica (or any other fibrous material), very little heat transfer would take place as it becomes an insulator.
The heat transfer would NOT be fast enough to cool the CPUs!

My older shown design would ONLY WORK at much higher temperatures quite exceeding hundreds of degrees kinda frying the camera cpus. That design ONLY WORKS for things like insulating a spacecraft during re-entry where huge heat differentials are required for the LI-900 tile to act heat-sink-like. (i.e in excess of 500 Celcius)

Anyways, a revised version of the design is noted below with the changes designed for consumer devices using more contemporary heat sink materials such as actual Carbon-Carbon Composite, Solid BoroSilicate Glass or even Fire Brick!

OOOOPS! That was my earlier mistake! Again, the design MUST be thermally profiled, modeled and simulated on a computer first BEFORE anyone tries to use it! The design only looks ridiculous because I'm just layman making things work out in my workshop. Once in a while I get it right! MODEL IT AND TEST IT BEFORE YA USE IT IS MY WARNING!

Soooooo --- ONTO THE NEXT ALMOST RIDICULOUS DESIGN OF MINE!

V


----------



## KenLLL (Aug 17, 2020)

NorskHest said:


> It is not a speedbooster, it is an adapter


Bro, i already own the metabones RF to EF 0.71x speedbooster! They exist. That's why i mentioned it.


----------



## Arod820 (Aug 18, 2020)

KenLLL said:


> The R200 has my attention. Give me 10 bit 4k60 over hdmi and I'll buy it day 1. Plus, rf to ef speedbooster will make it a very powerful tool.


I wish this thing had 10 bit, unfortunately the C100/200 level cams usually get some kind of major disadvantage. 

Getting the R300 most likely, been using the C100 mki for the past 6 years, it’s well overdue for an upgrade. Excited to see how this thing turns out.


----------



## KenLLL (Aug 18, 2020)

Arod820 said:


> I wish this thing had 10 bit, unfortunately the C100/200 level cams usually get some kind of major disadvantage.
> 
> Getting the R300 most likely, been using the C100 mki for the past 6 years, it’s well overdue for an upgrade. Excited to see how this thing turns out.


I'd say too early to tell. I'm betting/hoping it'll have 10 bit in some form. Would be a huge oversight to not include 10 bit in the R200 when the R6 has it.


----------



## WhatDoesMStandsFor (Aug 20, 2020)

KenLLL said:


> I'd say too early to tell. I'm betting/hoping it'll have 10 bit in some form. Would be a huge oversight to not include 10 bit in the R200 when the R6 has it.


Yeah, the R6 does have it but it's in H265, which is a major pain in the ass to edit and not worth it in my opinion.

I prefer the 8bit file from the C200 than have to deal with the horrible H265.


----------



## KenLLL (Aug 20, 2020)

WhatDoesMStandsFor said:


> Yeah, the R6 does have it but it's in H265, which is a major pain in the ass to edit and not worth it in my opinion.
> 
> I prefer the 8bit file from the C200 than have to deal with the horrible H265.


Transcode to prores or dnx. Not that hard, just takes a little extra time. When i rented an xf705 i had to do the same thing. People love to complain, sheesh. Can't wait till h266 becomes mainstream and everyone will loose their minds all over again.


----------

